# Can't engage mag swith threads..... :(



## Imapilot (May 26, 2011)

I have tried hex 1/16 and 1/8, 5/64 does not fit down the hole. 1.5mm and 1.75?mm 2mm does not fit. Tork 8 bit i got on a set does not fit down the hole....


Nothing that fits down the hole grabs threads. Am i missing something here?


----------



## Norm (May 26, 2011)

new set screw tool for Mag D switch
Norm


----------

